
A Learning Advance in Artificial Intelligence Rivals Human Abilities - cvgraham
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/11/science/an-advance-in-artificial-intelligence-rivals-human-vision-abilities.html?_r=0
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10715680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10715680)

------
cvgraham
Anyone know the ramifications of this? Is this going to be disruptive, a minor
new innovation, or something that has already been around for a while?

